# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the month October 2011

## John Clare

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your                 photo and your name on the cover of the website as the     photo    of     the      month for October 2011! Please only enter a   photo   you    own!     Please  also     tell us what type of frog or   toad is  in  the    photo.     Artwork is  not     considered a   photograph, even  if  it is    prepared  from    a photo -  please no       collages or   modifications    from the  original    photo beyond    overall       color/contrast    correction,  sharpness, basic      touch-ups (e.g.  dust       removal),    etc.

Good luck!

----------


## Griffin

American green tree frog,so cute

----------


## Wolfx

Pac Man - Swirl sporting a Halloween theme  :Smile:

----------


## KennyDB

Ranitomeya imitator 'Chazuta'

----------


## phoebe froggy

Isabella-Custard Horned Frog

IMG_5215 by madfrogwoman, on Flickr

----------


## Viv

Here is a pic of sleeping Red Eyed Leaf Frog (_Agalychnis callidryas)_ that I foound sleeping on a leaf in Costa Rica. It was found on a emerging leaf in a pound by the hotel I was staying at. 

Thanks for looking,
Alex

----------

Peakone

----------


## Heather

My red eyed leaf frog Stickers  :Smile: .

----------


## Jennski

Albino Red Eye Tree frog
We call it "Dreamsicle"

----------


## FrogFever

Phyllomedusa Hypochondrialis in amplexus

----------


## samtheman

here is Percy, everyone loves this frog, especially me, and its growing fast. still a baby!!

hope he/she wins photo of the month

----------


## Viv

Is the male Hypochondrialis actually yellowish or is it just the light?

----------


## Heather

What a beautiful frog! I love the colors. Perfect name choice  :Smile: .

----------



----------


## Heather

(For Dreamsicle).

The rest are great too!

----------


## FrogFever

> Is the male Hypochondrialis actually yellowish or is it just the light?


Something weird was going on with the lights in the picture. The male in the picture is actually bright green. The female just happened to be brown-purplish at the time. 
I've got over 70 of them right now.  :Smile:

----------


## Viv

> Something weird was going on with the lights in the picture. The male in the picture is actually bright green. The female just happened to be brown-purplish at the time. 
> I've got over 70 of them right now.


Ohh. I was wondering cause I haven't seen one before.
Thanks

----------


## LizardMama

Octavian, C. Cranwelli

----------


## gullah gullah

Baby albino pacman frog ( Ceratophrys cranwelli )

----------


## BG

Here is my little star!!Just a green Ceratophrys cranwelli!

----------


## Jennski

Thanks Heatheranne!  And thanks to Josh's frogs too! I just got Dreamsicle from them a couple of weeks ago.

----------


## Heather

You're welcome  :Smile: . That's good to know bc I'd eventually like an albino and shes beautiful. Hopefully I will be as lucky  :Smile: .

----------


## milky85

Charlie:- Firebelly Toad

----------


## Autumn

My female Wood frogs, Rana sylvatica,  Chubby (left) and Plumpers (right) 
 :Smile:

----------


## Don

_Hyalinobatrachium valeroi_
Photo taken at Black Jungle - July 2011

----------


## wesleybrouwer



----------


## Martin

It's not a good photo, but it's a lovely motive! Too bad the black from the terrarium is on the picture  :Frown:

----------


## s6t6nic6l

ORIENTAL FIRE BELLY TOAD - BOMBINA ORIENTALIS:



Thanks for looking

nic

----------


## minxie1320

rana temporaria

----------


## wesleybrouwer

> still trying to find out the idenity of this frog


_Rana temporaria 
_

----------


## Martin

Edit: Never mind, I was wrong.

----------


## JimO

One of my favorite azureus photos.

----------


## Jimbok3

This is my Fire belly toad (in a holding container, her tank is getting a makeover)

"smile for the camera" 
(crickets make her happy)

----------


## MikeTe

These 4 guys snuggle up in the same hide every night, despite the fact that there are plenty more spots to hang out...

----------


## mdtalley22

Clown Tree Frog-Dendropsophus leucophyllatus

----------


## Peakone

I'll try with another pic of one of my _leptopelis vermiculatus_  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Lynn

"Ruby" male RETF ( enclosure 'boss' )

----------


## Alex Shepack

_Rana clamitans

_

----------


## John Clare

Entries for this month's competition have been closed.  Please enter in the new month's thread which is now open.

----------

